# 8x10 Durst Enlarger Help



## orlovphoto (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi there - I just gained ownership of a relatively nice little darkroom and along with it came a beautiful 8x10 Durst enlarger. The only info I can find on it is: written on the motor it says Lamont 110. That's pretty much all I've got on it... I would LOVE to know where to get spare parts for it... maybe even a glassless negative carrier? I don't even want to think of the day the bulb might burn out - what kind of a bulb does this sucker take anyhow? ANYONE know ANYTHING useful about these?


----------



## ann (Mar 21, 2011)

go over to apug.org  someone there should be able to help as they  have a group who do only LF work


----------

